# Need a help for Retro rug



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Does a retro rug change in pattern and hue as per the interior setting of bedroom?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I understand your question? 

Hue and pattern better not change or you have a magic carpet. The color of lighting---and differences from room to room---might change your perceptions though. If for example you were used to seeing the rug/carpet in daylight and moved it to a room with florescent lighting with a low color rendering index you would see a definite difference in perceived color.

Not sure about the pattern though.


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok,got it. But i still have a doubt in choosing between retro rugs and Modern rugs. What would be best for my bedroom , i mean which one will be in a good condition for a longer time?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Whether you get retro or modern ...If you want durable -- get 100 percent wool, wears like iron, and repels dirt. That has been my experience.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Modern or retro has to do with the look you want and has nothing to do with wear. Although if you get something too trendy, it may grow out of style and become dated before you would like. 

As mentioned, look for rugs made of natural fibers and that are nicely made. Wool is one great possibility but keep an eye on the craftsmanship. Think about cutting a pad to go under the rug too. Doing so will add years to the life of it. I clients with nice wool persian carpets that are more than a century old and still look near brand new. They were expensive though. 

You should vacuum often and thoroughly. Consider a stain treatment. I am not a big fan of Scotchguard as it bonds with the surface of fibers. I had all my furnishings and carpeting treated with FibreSeal, a penetrant type treatment, and it worked out great.


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Whether you get retro or modern ...If you want durable -- get 100 percent wool, wears like iron, and repels dirt. That has been my experience.



You told that use 100 % wool in modern and retro rugs. Are there many different types of woolen rugs? Also, can you suggest me, whether i should go with retro woolen rugs or modern woolen rugs? As said by you that you have experienced it, what type of rug did you used ?


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

sdsester said:


> As mentioned, look for rugs made of natural fibers and that are nicely made. Wool is one great possibility but keep an eye on the craftsmanship. Think about cutting a pad to go under the rug too. Doing so will add years to the life of it. I clients with nice wool persian carpets that are more than a century old and still look near brand new. They were expensive though.
> 
> You should vacuum often and thoroughly. Consider a stain treatment. I am not a big fan of Scotchguard as it bonds with the surface of fibers. I had all my furnishings and carpeting treated with FibreSeal, a penetrant type treatment, and it worked out great.



How to choose which of the natural fibre rugs will last long ? I dont understand the craftsmanship. Can you suggest me some basic tips to select a rug? Me still confused between modern and retro? I just want my rug to last long as i am purchasing it for the first time. 
I have heard that Scotchguard is one of the best. Why do you hate it?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

fancy said:


> How to choose which of the natural fibre rugs will last long ? I dont understand the craftsmanship. Can you suggest me some basic tips to select a rug? Me still confused between modern and retro? I just want my rug to last long as i am purchasing it for the first time.
> I have heard that Scotchguard is one of the best. Why do you hate it?


I don't hate Scotchguard but it is a surface protectant so kind of glues itself to fibers like a coating. Things like FiberSeal actually penetrate the fibers for better protection, in my opinion. 

If you look at quality carpeting and rugs you will see a big difference in they way they are tufted, piled or woven. The tighter the weave---say in a fine Oriental rug, the longer it is going to last. You should at least explore options from a real rug dealer. Just for a better understanding of what you are shopping for and to know where you might be compromising? Quality of fiber, colorfastness and density of dyes, weaving/tufting/piling method and all play into a rug. I found this and maybe it will help clarify some things to look for in buying rugs that will last.

http://www.arearugfacts.com/

I guess I am confused too because I am thinking in terms of design and pattern with regard to modern and retro and I think you are assuming there is some sort of quality difference. A retro rug can be either cheapo or nice. Same with a modern one. At least in terms of quality. There is a retro store down the street from me that has some great mid-20th century rugs that are quality and in great condition. Big Lots has modern rugs that are of poor quality and not worth the $25 they want for them.

You know, you might want to work with an interior designer on this rug selection. A designer will have access to rugs you do not and will probably end up costing you know more than you will pay retail. Is there a real oriental rug dealer near you? Stop in and they will spend as much time as you would like explaining what to look for in a rug.


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I don't hate Scotchguard but it is a surface protectant so kind of glues itself to fibers like a coating. Things like FiberSeal actually penetrate the fibers for better protection, in my opinion.
> 
> If you look at quality carpeting and rugs you will see a big difference in they way they are tufted, piled or woven. The tighter the weave---say in a fine Oriental rug, the longer it is going to last. You should at least explore options from a real rug dealer. Just for a better understanding of what you are shopping for and to know where you might be compromising? Quality of fiber, colorfastness and density of dyes, weaving/tufting/piling method and all play into a rug. I found this and maybe it will help clarify some things to look for in buying rugs that will last.


Thanks for suggestion. But do fiberseal protects all types of rugs, ie woolen,silk, rayon, leather. Can it be used for carpets?
There are rug dealers near my house but surely i have no idea about the original ones. I will observe from now onwards


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks maximus. I think vacuuming is the main part in cleaning the rugs. Even sdsester was explaining me about vacuuming and cleaning. Do you have any idea about Scotch guard and fiberseal?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

fancy said:


> You told that use 100 % wool in modern and retro rugs. Are there many different types of woolen rugs? Also, can you suggest me, whether i should go with retro woolen rugs or modern woolen rugs? As said by you that you have experienced it, what type of rug did you used ?


Fancy, I have oriental area rugs. Do a google search, there are many
sellers of area rugs. 
Firstly are do you have hardwood? What size rug are you going for?

We have all hardwood, so in our LR and Family room we have 6x9
rugs, because we want a lot of the floor to show. In the DR we have a 
9x12 because we need to have the table and chairs on top of the
rug. In the bedrooms we just have hardwood, cause that's the way
I like it...my point being, how much of your floor do you want to show?

So, what size rug do you want? This you have to
know first.

One more thing, we have a small inexpensive wool area rug in our
foyer in a darkish maroon color...it takes a lot of abuse from the outdoor
elements...it is several years old, never been cleaned, just vacuumed
and it looks teriffic.


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, I want 6* 9 rugs. Area rugs will do. Are there many types in that?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

fancy said:


> Hey, I want 6* 9 rugs. Area rugs will do. Are there many types in that?


 
Just do a search for - retro area rugs -


... 6 x 9 and 5 x 8 are popular sizes. good luck


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

fancy said:


> Hey, I want 6* 9 rugs. Area rugs will do. Are there many types in that?


6 x 9 and 5 x 8 area rugs are popular sizes, and many rugs are available.

do a search for - retro area rugs -


----------



## fancy (Jan 30, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> 6 x 9 and 5 x 8 area rugs are popular sizes, and many rugs are available.
> 
> do a search for - retro area rugs -


Hey,thanks two knots. I have searched some sites. 6 x 9 rugs i am preferring. I am thinking about border area rugs.what do you think?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

They're very nice, I thought I posted this link before?

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Area-Rugs/Border,/pattern,/244/cat.html


----------

